# Neukauf Rasenmäher



## pyro (3. Apr. 2015)

Gibt es hier jemanden der evtl. ein paar Tips zum Rasenmäherkauf hätte? Auf was man achten sollte, was gut und was schlecht ist? Ob lieber Fachhandel, Baumarkt oder auch Ebay oder Supermarkt?

Bei mir ging es um eine Fläche von ca. 400 qm, der alte Mäher hatte eine Breite von 46cm, entweder 46 oder 51 sollte es werden mit Hinterradantrieb. Sonst keine Wünsche.


----------



## RKurzhals (4. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Pyro,
meine Rasenfläche ist dank Teich und Blumenbeeten mittlerweile arg geschrumpft, vielleicht sind's noch 100 qm. Den beacker' ich mit einem Elektromäher (32 cm Schnittbreite). Da ich auch potentere Modelle kenne, weiß ich größere Schnittbreiten zu schätzen.
Es gibt ja viele "Goodies", mit denen teurere Modelle werben.
Folgende Dinge fielen mir auf:
Schnitthöhenverstellung - das wäre eigentlich sinnvoll (im Sommer maximale Höhe, im Winter die kleinste, um vertikutieren zu können), machen nur wenige.
Messerkontrolle, Reinigung des Unterbodens - machen ganz viele nicht. Ich schärfe mein messer mindestens zweimal alle drei Jahre - das wäre bei Dir ein Schärfintervall von zweimal jährlich. Anderenfalls fängt der Mäher an zu "rupfen", und man muss mehrmals über die gleiche Stelle fahren.
Mit diesen zwei weniger wichtigen Merkmalen will ich mal aufhören. Ich finde sie als ein gutes Beispiel dafür, dass bei einer Mäherwahl die Konstruktion wichtiger ist als die Funktionalität. In dieser Richtung würde ich entscheiden. Mein Mäher hat ein Kunststoffgehäuse, und in Kunststoffleisten geführte kleine Räder - so etwas gehört schlicht und einfach verboten. Die aktuellen Hinterrräder sind "normal große" aus dem Baumarkt, und über eine Metallplatte mit dem Gehäuse verbunden. Ich komme mit dieser Hilfskonstruktion klar - Dir empfehle ich ein eher robustes Produkt, auch wenn diesem vielleicht irgend ein tolles "Goodie" fehlt. Ich vermute auch, dass es ein Benziner wird. Bei Viertaktern solltest Du den Ölwechsel nicht vergessen (bzw. machen lassen), Zweitakter gibt es übrigens auch.


----------



## Tottoabs (4. Apr. 2015)

Ich habe gute Erfahrungen mit Honda-Motorren.


----------



## blackbird (4. Apr. 2015)

Hi Jürgen,
wohlwissend, dass Du explizit nach größeren Schnittbreiten und Hinterradantrieb fragst, will ich gern von unserem Mäher erzählen. 
Wir haben etwa 600 qm Rasenfläche, ohne nennenswerte Steigungen, jedoch sehr zerstückelt. 
Bei uns kommt ein Akku-Rasenmäher Rotak 43 LI zum Einsatz, der mit zwei Akkus geliefert wird. 
Kein Kabelgewirr und kein Krach, kein Gestank. Sehr leicht und für so kleine Flächen vollkommen ausreichend. 
Ist vielleicht eine Option...

Schöne Grüße 
Tim


----------



## samorai (4. Apr. 2015)

Hallo! 
Ich habe einen Bosch. Großes Manko dabei ist die Gewicht-Verteilung wenn der Fangkorb 3/4 voll ist zieht er den Mäher nach hinten runter. Ein Plus ist er mäht bis an Kanten, mann brauch nicht extra den Trimmer raus hohlen.
Achte auch auf die Höhenverstellbarkeit mit nur einen Hebel.
Was das Messer schärfen mit einen Kauf zu tun hat.Wenn der Rasen ausfranzt muss man heit mal das Messer schärfen.
Die Schnittbreite währe noch ein Thema.
Das sind so die Kreterien auf die Du ein Auge werfen solltest.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Digicat (4. Apr. 2015)

Servus

Da will ich auch meinen Senf dazuschreiben ...

Hinterrad finde ich nicht gut. Fahr mal ums Eck ??? Mit einem Vorderradler drückst einfach hinten runter, 90° Drehung runterlassen und weiter gehts.
Bei einem Hinterradler mußt immer anheben. Wenn der Korb noch leer gehts ja, aber wenn er voll wird, wirds mühsam ...

Aber bevor wir über Details reden, reden wir mal über die Beschaffenheit des Grases.

Wiese, Sportplatzrasen, Gartenrasen oder doch Golfplatzrasen ?

Bei einer Wiese würde ich einen Mulcher nehmen. Der häckselt das Schnittgut und es bleibt als Dünger in der Wiese liegen.
Sportplatz und Gartenrasen unterscheiden sich eigentlich nur durch die Strapazierung. Normaler Mäher mit Fangvorrichtung reicht hier aus.
Bei einem Golfrasen würde ich einen Spindelmäher empfehlen. Ist mMn. die beste Mähung neben der Balkenmähung.

Jetzt noch ein Wort zum Komfort.
Es gibt ja mittlerweile auch Mähroboter. Da hast du überhaupt nix mehr zu tun. Der mäht den Rasen konstant und immerwährend. Auch wenn es bergauf geht ...

Kosten ... Spindelmäher und Mähroboter sind am kostspieligsten.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## pyro (5. Apr. 2015)

Danke für die Beiträge, ich will auf jeden Fall einen Benzinrasenmäher. Das es hier 2T Modelle gibt wusste ich noch gar nicht, ich bevorzuge jedoch beim Rasenmäher 4T. Öl ist kein Problem, da ich bei meinem Motorrad nach maximal 10h das gute 10W50 tausche und ich das noch gut genug für den Rasenmäher erachte - der bisherige Motor läuft jedenfalls wie am Schnürchen aber das hilft nix wenn der Rahmen durchgerostet ist.

Bezügich Motor höre ich oft Briggs & Stratton, Honda oder sehr sehr oft OHV - gibts da was zu sagen?
Hubraum ist vermutlich nur durch mehr Hubraum zu ersetzen und bei 46cm sollte schon eine Leistung von 2 KW minimum sein nehme ich an.

Radantrieb sollte sein da meine Rasenflächen nicht eben sind (Hanghaus) und nicht nur ich den Rasen mähe. Kann man denn einen Mäher mit HR-Antrieb nicht um 90 Grad versetzen? Das brauche ich nämlich auf jeden Fall.

Beim Rasen handelt es sich um meinen normalen Gartenrasen, da brauch ich keinen Mähroboter. Mir reicht der Komfort wenn der Mäher auch für meine Körpergröße geeignet ist und ich mich nicht zum Griff hinunterbücken muss wie das bisher der Fall war.

Ich habe nun auch rausgefunden das manche Mäher einen Gardenaanschluss haben um nach den Mähen mittels Wasser das Mähwerk zu säubern. Funktioniert das einwandfrei, hat jemand sowas?


----------



## Tottoabs (5. Apr. 2015)

pyro schrieb:


> Ich habe nun auch rausgefunden das manche Mäher einen Gardenaanschluss haben um nach den Mähen mittels Wasser das Mähwerk zu säubern.


Ein Rasenmäher der trocken steht und wo nur der Rasen von unten abgekratzt wird hält viel länger als einer welcher jede Woche gewaschen wird. Aussage meines Rasenmäherdocktor.


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (5. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Pyro

Also wenn du keinen Mulchmäher haben willst, kann ich SABO empfehlen.
Ist zwar eigentlich unverschämt teuer, aber packt den Fangkorb gut voll und kommt auch mit höheren Gras klar.

Ich hatte zuerst ein no-name Baumarkt Rasenmäher, der eigentlich einen guten Eindruck machte. Nach 2 Jahren war der Motor defekt - wirtschaftlicher Totalschaden und das selbst mit einem befreundeten Schrauber, der sonst alles was brummt wieder zum laufen bringt 
Danach ein TORO mit Markenmotor (B&S) über das Internet gekauft. War eigentlich ein toller Mäher, da man zwischen Mulchen und Sammeln umschalten konnte. Nachdem aber die Höhenverstellung zum 4 mal gebrochen war (billiges Plastik aber sündhaft teures Ersatzteil), habe ich aufgegeben. Über den Motor hat sich sicher jemand gefreut...

Schlussendlich zum Fachhändler um die Ecke mit richtiger Beratung gegangen, verschiedene Hersteller/Modelle zum Probemähen bekommen und dann ein SABO Sondermodell (43A-E-18) http://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich/OffersOfProduct/524093_-43-a-economy-modell-2012-sabo.html
zum etwas "günstigeren" Preis und einer kostenlosen Überholung gekauft. Und mit dem bin ich sehr zufrieden. Springt sofort an, hat einen guten (Hinterad) Antrieb, auch mit vollen Fangsack kippt er nicht um und lässt sich trotzdem gut lenken. (Auch meine Frau und meine Tochter kommen gut damit klar). Das Fangsackvolumen wird richtig genutzt und es gibt eine Anzeige, wenn er voll ist. Griffbügel ist auch mit meinen 189 angenehm in der Höhe. Ich hab ca. 450 m2 und wenn ich regelmäßig mähe komme ich mit 2x Fangsack leeren hin - wobei ich in der richtigen Wachstumsphase des Rasens das auch nicht immer schaffen 

Also im Nachhinein hätte ich Geld gespart, wenn ich gleich zum Fachhändler gegangen wäre.

Aber es gibt sicher auch andere gute Mäher und ich kann dir nur zu einer guten Beratung im Fachhandel raten. Und vielleicht kannst du dir den Wunschmäher dort auch mal ausleihen, ob er für Deine Belange wirklich passt.
Nach meiner Erfahrung kommt es neben dem Motor auch sehr auf die Verarbeitung an und gerade eine Höhenverstellung aus Plastik ist murks. Und die Lagerung der Räder würde ich mir anschauen. Bei billigen Lagern kann die Freude schnell zu Ende sein.

Ansonsten wünsche ich


Grüße, Knut


----------



## laolamia (5. Apr. 2015)

hi!

also bei 400m² ist ja fast alles ab mittlerer preisklasse zu gebrauchen.
je mehr hiKTIK je teurer 
e start ist schoen aber kein muss, grossen fangkorb und vorderradantrieb.
ich wuerde nicht im baumarkt kaufen.

und ob internet oder fachhaendler kommt drauf an ob du schrauber bist 
ich habe mir damals ein gebrauchtes vorführgeraet mit voller garantie beim fachhaendler gekauft....halber preis.

persoenlich wuerde ich so ein selbstfahrenden mit app fuers handy nehmen 

gruss marco


----------



## Heidelberger (5. Apr. 2015)

Hallo,
nach 30 Jahren eigener Rasenmäherfahrung mit verschiedenen Mähern, zwischendrin sogar ein Edelgerät mit E-Starter bin ich jetzt bei einem Profigerät für 1000€ von Husquarna gelandet und endlich zufrieden -53cm Vorderradantrieb (das ist wirklich praktisch und Hinterradantrieb auf jeden Falll vorzuziehen) Honda-Motor, Mulcher,  der auch funktioniert, wenn das Grad feuchter/höher ist. Unterscheidet sich von normalen Geräten vorallem auch durch ein sehr massives Gehäuse (ist schwer, aber mit Antrieb ist das ja egal) und eine stabile Höhenverstellung (nicht irgendwelche Kunsstoff-Zentralschraubenverstellungen, die oft anfällig sind) und vertragen auch einen rauen Umgang -kriegt man aber eben nur beim  FAchhändler, da eigentlich nicht für den "Heimwerkerbereich". Hatte auch mal einen (auch teuren) Mäher mit Gardena -System Schlauchanschluss -hat nicht gut funktioniert -ist überflüssig finde ich, wenn man  denn feucht reinigen will (mach ich immer nur vor dem Winter beim Einmotten), Mäher leicht schräg stellen und von unten abspritzen -diese Feature braucht man wirklich nicht. Und E-Start braucht man nicht -die neuen Mäher gehen in der Regel leicht anzuziehen
Gruß, Martin


----------



## Petta (5. Apr. 2015)

Hallo,
schau doch mal im L..dl Online-Shop,Benzinrasenmäher von B&S.
Ist vielleicht das was Du suchst!


----------



## sugger1234 (5. Apr. 2015)

also ich hab meinen von N.o.r.m.a  mit Estarter seit 2 Jahren einfach Top das Teil so für ca 300€ hat auch Mulch Funktion ,  hatte davor einen billigen mit B&S Motor und hatte
auch nie Probleme und war 12 Jahre alt, also mit B&S Motor verbauen die meisten auch Gar.ena 
und mäht  nun seit 2 Jahren wo anderes mein alter
nur der Rost hat ihm zuschaffen gemacht,
hab noch einen el. von Wolf   mit Kabel aber der steht blos rum mit dem will keiner mähen, das Kabel ist halt lästig
wichtig ist großer Fangsack, und breit muss er sein mit große Räder und Hinterradantrieb ohne den würde ich keinen mehr kaufen


----------



## Petta (5. Apr. 2015)

Petta schrieb:


> Hallo,
> schau doch mal im L..dl Online-Shop,Benzinrasenmäher von B&S.
> Ist vielleicht das was Du suchst!


----------



## marcus18488 (5. Apr. 2015)

Hallo,
Ich hab einen Husquarna Mäher mit Hinterradantrieb u d gelenkter Vorderachse. Ist zwar nicht die Preisklasse vom Baumarkt aber das Teil läuft bei mir seit 4 Jahren ohne Probleme. 
Hab Ebene und Hanglage, ca 500 m. würde nie mehr auf den Antrieb verzichten wollen. Läuft auch ums Ecke ohne Probleme. 
Hab das säubern mit Gardenias Anschluss auch schon probiert, aber kann man vergessen. Das Gerät wird nicht sauber. 

LG Marcus


----------



## Nori (5. Apr. 2015)

Ob ein Mäher ein "langes Leben" hat hängt wie bei vielen Maschinen nunmal vom Maschinisten ab.
Mein E-Mäher ist nun schon 23 Jahre alt und der funzt mit dem ersten Messer noch wie im ersten Jahr.
Er bekommt halt nach jeder Saison eine Kärcher-Reinigung (in 10 Minuten ist der E-Motor ausgebaut), das Metallgehäuse wird mit Öl eingerieben und die Radlager werden nachgestellt - das Blech ist noch tadellos.
Das Messer wird geschliffen und dann ist er wieder fit für die neue Saison - ist übrigens ein günstiges No-Name-Gerät, allerdings vom Fachhandel.
An das Kabel gewöhnt man sich - ich hab allerdings auch keine soo große Fläche zu bearbeiten (sind etwa 200 m²)
Sollte wieder ein Mäherkauf anstehen wäre für mich höchstens ein Akku-Mäher ne Alternative - für einen größeren Garten eventuell auch ne Möglichkeit - hat sich ja viel in der Akkutechnik getan - selbst Profis gehen heutzutage nicht mehr mit einer Benzinsäge in den Wald, da die Akkusäge stärker ist.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Tottoabs (5. Apr. 2015)

Wir haben zwei zum Draufsitzen und einen Honda zum scheiben.....Platz hat auch Nachteile


----------



## Nori (6. Apr. 2015)

Momentan (2.4. bis 23.4.) gibts in Ebay 10% auf Gartengeräte (Gutscheincode: CGARTEN15) etc. - wäre vielleicht auch ne Möglichkeit etwas Geld zu sparen...

Gruß Nori


----------



## ikke (6. Apr. 2015)

Hallo und frohe Osten. 
Ich habe schon viele Rasenmäher gehabt.
Aber das ist das beste was ich je hatte. 
Alles automatisch zuverlässig und leise.
http://www.husqvarna.com/de/produkte/automower/husqvarna-automower/
Schau dir das mal an. Kosten zwar etwas mehr aber du sparst jede Menge Zeit und die ist unbezahlbar.


----------



## pyro (7. Apr. 2015)

Den Lidl Mäher wollte ich nun kaufen... ist leider ausverkauft ...

Dann suche ich mal weiter....

Ich will keinen Mähroboter aber nur mal so interessehalber... wie sage ich dem Roboter wo er mähen soll? Ich hab keine rechteckige Rasenfläche sondern stark gebogen, spitz... mit Steingarten, Gartenteich, Terasse usw. Wie sag ich dem Mäher das er nicht in den Gartenteich reinfährt???


----------



## laolamia (7. Apr. 2015)

hi!

mit begrenzungsdraht oder sensoren.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rasenmähroboter#Orientierung_per_Rasensensoren

gruss marco


----------



## Petta (7. Apr. 2015)

Hallo,
noch ein Tipp,schau doch mal bei Weltbild.33%Prozent Preisnachlass.
Ist von Güde


----------



## ikke (7. Apr. 2015)

pyro schrieb:


> Den Lidl Mäher wollte ich nun kaufen... ist leider ausverkauft ...
> 
> Dann suche ich mal weiter....
> 
> Ich will keinen Mähroboter aber nur mal so interessehalber... wie sage ich dem Roboter wo er mähen soll? Ich hab keine rechteckige Rasenfläche sondern stark gebogen, spitz... mit Steingarten, Gartenteich, Terasse usw. Wie sag ich dem Mäher das er nicht in den Gartenteich reinfährt???


Schau dir mal das Video von Husqvana an.
Da ist alles erklärt.
Ist sehr interessant.
Meiner läuft mit GPS und Induktionsschleife


----------



## pyro (8. Apr. 2015)

Na so einen Robotermäher mag ich nicht. Irgendwie passt der nicht in meinen Garten mit den Steigungen, Pflasterbereichen, Teich, Brunnen, Bäume usw.

Die Rasenflächen verteilen sich auf mehrere Bereiche und wenn der den Strassenrandstreifen zwischen Grundstück und Strasse mähen sollte müsste der einmal durch den Hof fahren... viel zu umständlich.

Ich hab heute mal bei Ebay intensiv gesurft. Teurere Mäher von Honda, Makita oder Husquarna müssen nicht sein. Wenn ein Rasenmäher um 300 Euro 5-7 Jahre hält dann passt das und es kommt was neues. So lange sollte auch das Stahlgehäuse herhalten und es braucht kein Alugehäuse sein.
Wie das dann mit dem rangieren bei Hinterradantrieb geht und ist da bin ich noch überrascht aber irgendwie geht das schon.

Die hier hab ich mir gerade so ausgeguckt, da kann ich auch bei Ebay den derzeitigen 10% Rabatt nutzen:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/FUXTEC-Rasen...61?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item5b0f286a6d

http://www.ebay.de/itm/251461523864?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

http://www.ebay.de/itm/171708807273?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Mal sehen was rauskommt... wie wichtig wäre eigendlich so ein Hinterradantrieb mit mehreren Gängen?  Oder brauchts sowas nicht?


----------



## laolamia (8. Apr. 2015)

hi!

fuer 300 bekommst sicher schon twas was mind. 5 jahre haelt 
schau mal da.... die haben auch vertragshändler in der nähe. (straubing)

http://www.motorland.net/epages/ML_DE.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=Categories

ich bin technisch unbegabt und hasse das rumschrauben an geräten mit oel....wer das allerdings macht der kann auch im interNETZ kaufen.

ich war jedenfalls ueberrascht das die händler vor ort mitlerweile gute preise und service anbieten und dann bin ich immer der meinung....leben und leben lassen

von einem güde würde ich abraten.....hatte 2 mal ein solches geraet und die verarbeitung war wirklich billig

gruss marco


----------



## ikke (8. Apr. 2015)

pyro schrieb:


> Na so einen Robotermäher mag ich nicht. Irgendwie passt der nicht in meinen Garten mit den Steigungen, Pflasterbereichen, Teich, Brunnen, Bäume usw.
> 
> Die Rasenflächen verteilen sich auf mehrere Bereiche und wenn der den Strassenrandstreifen zwischen Grundstück und Strasse mähen sollte müsste der einmal durch den Hof fahren... viel zu umständlich.
> 
> ...


Viel Spaß bei der Ersatzteilversorgung.
Kauf dir einen guten gebrauchten beim Fachhändler da werden jetzt zu Saisonbeginn viele rumstehen, da viele jetzt einen neuen kaufen.
Aber wie auch immer, kaufe dir ein markengerät. 
Habe mal eine Motorsense im Baumarkt gekauft, als ich Ersatzteile brauchte hieß es" nee die Marke führen wir nicht mehr. 
Gruß Ikke


----------



## Nori (8. Apr. 2015)

Falls man mal was brauchen sollte (die B&S-Motoren sind ja nahezu identisch in allen günstigen Mähern) gibt es Serviceadressen - egal ob ein Baumarkt die Marke noch im Programm hat oder nicht.
Es gibt auch einige Großhändler die Ersatzteile (einschl. Explosionszeichnungen etc.) von nahezu alle Marken (egal ob Baumarkt, Aldi, Norma etc.) online vertreiben - die sind teilweise so unglaublich günstig (einschl. Versand), dass sich sogar die Reparatur eines 25,- € Elektrowerkzeugs rentiert - sofern man die Reparatur selber durchführt.

Gruß Nori


----------



## laolamia (8. Apr. 2015)

ja, solange man es will und kann 
ich hab meinen mäher für 300 statt 600 beim fachhändler gekauft und der war mit voller garantie.

exoten bei ebay würde ich auch nicht kaufen, auch wenn die motoren fast alle von B&S sind so ist die ersatzteilbeschaffung ein chaos....und der motor ist selten kaputt 

also wenn man gerne schraubt und die wartung selber macht kann man fast überall kaufen, wenn man es nicht kann oder einem die zeit zu schade dafuer ist kauft man beim händler 

mein vertikutierer ist grad beim fachhaendler weil der vergaser zu ist  ich wollte eigentlich gestern vertikutieren)
mein selbstreparaturversuch endete mit einer quetschwunde und einem halb abgerissenem fingernagel....informatiker halt....

mal sehen was der fredersteller nun macht 

gruss marco


----------



## ikke (8. Apr. 2015)

Eine günstige alternative wäre der 
MTD Benzin-Rasenmäher mit Radantrieb SMART 46 SPOE E-Start liegt bei 330 Euro beim Fachhändler. 2 Jahre Garantie.
Die Qualität stimmt für den Preis auch. 
 Wenn der auch nur 2 Jahre halten würde denn sind das 0,45 Euro am Tag. Die kann man irgendwo immer einsparen. 
Aber keine Sorge der hält wesentlich länger.


----------



## pyro (4. Mai 2015)

Natürlich will ich noch berichten welcher Mäher es wurde... vor einigen Tagen habe ich mich für diesen hier entschieden:

* defekter Link entfernt *

Der Preis ist gut, ich hab einen sehr leistungsstarken Qualitätsmotor, eine feste Grasauffangbox die ich problemlos waschen kann und ansonsten find ich alles OK für den Preis.


----------



## Zacky (14. Nov. 2018)

Hallo Forengemeinde.

Ich möchte das Thema mal aus der Versenkung holen und euch mit ein paar Fragen belästigen. Das Ursprungsthema ist zwar erst 3 Jahre alt, aber es gibt doch sicherlich schon ein paar Erfahrungen oder Neuerungen.

Auch ich bin nunmehr auf der Suche nach einem neuen Rasenmäher und habe mich auf jeden Fall schon für einen Akku-betriebenes Gerät entschieden. Es soll kein Mähroboter werden, da ich noch selbst schieben kann & auch möchte. Natürlich habe ich gewisse Vorstellungen oder auch Erwartungen an das Gerät und bitte um eure Meinungen, Erfahrungen und Empfehlungen.

Was erwarte ich? 

kantennahes Schneiden seitlich und vorne
kleiner Kurvenradius

großer Fangkorb 40-50 Liter
Schnitthöhe ab 20-25 mm (was häufig der Standard wäre)

Schnittbreite 40-50 cm

austauschbarer Akku

preisgünstig wäre natürlich schön - aber gibt es da was oder ist hier teuer = besser!?
Auf was sollte ich auf jeden Fall noch achten? 

Akku-Leistung im welchem Verhältnis Volt/Amperestunden?
kleine Fronträder für kleine Radien oder gar lenkbar?
Umdrehungen - wie hoch?
Es kommen bestimmt noch neue Fragen dazu, aber das sind so die ersten Gedanken, die mir durch den Kopf schwirren, nachdem ich mir diverse Geräte schon mal ganz pauschal angeschaut habe. Ich hoffe nun auf eure Erfahrungen & Empfehlungen und bedanke mich schon mal.


----------



## DbSam (14. Nov. 2018)

Hallo Zacky,

aber über das wichtigste, die Größe der zu mähenden Fläche, darüber hast Du kein Wort verloren.

Ansonsten:
Bosch Akku Rasenmäher Rotak 430 LI mit 2x Akku, Grasfangkorb: 50 l, Ladegerät, Karton, 36 Volt, 2,0 Ah, Schnittbreite: 43 cm, Schnitthöhe: 20-70 mm 
dazu noch
Bosch F016800305 MultiMulch (Rotak 40/43-Modelle)
und fertig.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## tosa (14. Nov. 2018)

guck mal, ich habe den ähnlichen mit Antrieb, er macht ne mega gute Arbeit und hat gerade meine ganzen Blätter auf dem Rasen aufgemäht

https://www.contorion.de/gartenbau-...rna-rasenmaeher-lc-247li-83988740?q=Husqvarna


----------



## RKurzhals (14. Nov. 2018)

Hallo Zacky,
ich habe vor 1½ Jahren meinen Elektrorasenmäher dem Elektroschrott geweiht . Seitdem nutzen wir einen Bosch mit 32er Schnittbreite (ich weiß, das wäre Dir zu "spielig"). Ich habe den (besseren!) Original-Akku mit 2,6 Ah (das ist nicht wirklich viel bei 36V), und einen "no-name" mit 4Ah. Letzterer ist unbedeutend besser (er reicht für 3x 100m² , statt gut 2x). Bei 50% mehr Schnittbreite würde ich mit dem doppelten Leistungsbedarf (und der halben Zeit, die ich mit dem Mähen verbringe ) rechnen. Zwei Akkus würde ich nicht nur wegen der Ladezeit empfehlen, sondern auch, um rechtzeitig nachkaufen zu können, wenn die Kapazität nicht mehr befriedigt. Vergiß nicht, vor dem Winter die Li-Ionen-Akkus aufzuladen (und vor dem Einsatz im Frühjahr zu checken), die mögen es nicht, längere Zeit ungeladen herumzuliegen!
Wenn es Dir nichts ausmacht, regelmäßig einen Akku nachzukaufen, dann wäre eine 4Ah-Version durchaus tauglich für Dein Ansinnen. Mit kleineren Kapazitäten wirst Du eher nicht glücklich.
Für Akkus gab's ja mal die Faustregel, dass sie eine optimale Leistungsabgabe erreichen, wenn sie in ~10 h entladen werden. Davon sind Rasenmäherakkus weit entfernt, allerdings legt man diesen auch nicht >1000 Lade/Entladezyklen zugrunde (da müsste ich meinen Mäher ja >50 Jahre behalten ).


----------



## lollo (15. Nov. 2018)

Moin,

also, bei uns läuft der Bosch Rotak 32 LI S, (fühlt sich an wie ein Puppenstubenmäher) mit 3 jähriger Bosch und 5 jähriger Bauhaus Garantie mit dem 
4 AH Akku zur vollsten Zufriedenheit *meiner Frau*.  Ein Nachladen des Akkus bei einem Rasenschnitt, war bisher bei den ca. 150 m²  verwinkelten
Rasenflächen mit Hochbeeten und Obstbäumen nicht erforderlich.

Den Tausch des Motormähers mit dem Akkumäher bin ich nur eingegangen, dass meine Frau den Rasen dann selbst mäht. 

Hat geklappt.


----------



## Zacky (15. Nov. 2018)

Guten Morgen.

Ich danke euch schon mal für die ersten Meinungen & Empfehlungen.  



DbSam schrieb:


> ...aber über das wichtigste, die Größe der zu mähenden Fläche, darüber hast Du kein Wort verloren.



 Hi Carsten, das stimmt...fiel mir jetzt auch auf, da es ja nicht ganz unwichtig ist.
Die reine Rasenfläche sind etwa 300-400 m² und wenn ich das bisherige so lese, sind also zwei Akku auf jeden Fall zu empfehlen. Andererseits kann ich dann öfters mal ne' Pause machen und das Laden als Grund nennen, wenn es mal wieder länger dauert.


----------



## lollo (15. Nov. 2018)

Zacky schrieb:


> Die reine Rasenfläche sind etwa 300-400 m²


Moin,
- defekter Link entfernt - gibts beim Bosch
eine Übersicht.


----------



## troll20 (15. Nov. 2018)

Sorry Leute, aber der einzigste Tip der mir gefällt war der von @tosa 
Und ich würde heute anders an die Suche gehen. 
Billig Baumarkt Teile gleich mal ganz verwerfen.
Großer Fangkorb bedeutet auch gleich größer in Wendekreis bzw unhandlicher, sollte man bedenken. Vom Gewicht ganz abgesehen. 
Akkus und Ladegerät , schwieriges Thema.
Aber was mich am meisten dabei stört, ist Rasentrimmer, Heckenschere Astsäge Schrauber Tauchsäge usw. usw. alles ein anderer Hersteller = unmengen an Akkus und Ladegerären welche nicht kompatibel sind.
Lass ich mich jedoch auf eine Marke ein spart man alleine schon Geld für die ganzen Ladegeräte und 4 Akkus für alle Geräte zusammen und man kann 24/7 arbeiten. 
Leistung kommt halt von leisten. Will man was schaffe sollt man nicht mit Spielzeug- Akkus anfangen .


----------



## Boxerfan (15. Nov. 2018)

Ein Erfahrungswert: Billiges Werkzeug ist teures Werkzeug weil es RuckZuck in der Tonne landet und durch gutes ersetzt wird


----------



## troll20 (15. Nov. 2018)

War mal schnell Werzeuge zählen und bin auf 16 verschiedene Geräte gekommen. 
Angenommen pro Gerät 2 Akkus und ein Ladegerät, je 50€= 150€×16
. Macht mal 2400€ 
Vom Elektronikschrott und Umweltschutz rede ich da mal nicht. 
Da bleib ich lieber bei 2 verschiedenen Herstellern wie derzeit bzw reduziere im Laufe der Zeit bei evtl neukauf sogar auf einen Hersteller.


----------



## trampelkraut (15. Nov. 2018)

Hallo,

ich habe seit 3 Jahren den hier.

* defekter Link entfernt *

Bin sehr zufrieden damit, eine Akkuladung reicht für ca. 400 - 500 m²

Ich habe mir zwei 5 Ah 18 V Akkus dazu gekauft, die kann ich auch für meine Akkuschrauber, und andere Makita Akkugeräte nutzen.


----------



## Teichfreund77 (15. Nov. 2018)

Warum lässt du nicht gleich deinen Rasen mähen.
Bei mir macht das seit einigen Jahren ein Indego und ich kann dann andere Sachen machen, wie z.b die Fische beobachten.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## troll20 (15. Nov. 2018)

We


Teichfreund77 schrieb:


> Warum lässt du nicht gleich deinen Rasen mähen.
> Bei mir macht das seit einigen Jahren ein Indego und ich kann dann andere Sachen machen, wie z.b die Fische beobachten.
> 
> Gruß
> Sven


WeiI dann sein Schnittgutt, die ganzen Tannennadeln und Zapfen weiter rum liegen, denk ich.


----------



## Zacky (16. Nov. 2018)

Auch...und weil ich auch nicht weiß, wie sich ein Mährobi überhaupt mit den Tannenzapfen und Nadeln einer Kiefer verträgt. Gedanken sind u.a., dass der Robi auf die Tannenzäpfle drauf fährt und hängen bleiben könnte. Daher habe ich das für mich erst einmal ausgeschlossen, zumindest zum gegenwärtigen Zeitpunkt. Ob es in der Zukunft evtl. doch irgendwann einen Mährobi gibt, will ich aber auch nicht ausschließen.


----------



## lollo (16. Nov. 2018)

Moin,

und dann sollte man auch noch Klick
die Gefahren von solch Mährobotern beachten.


----------



## koiteich1 (16. Nov. 2018)

Hi Zacky

ich denke du kommst auch noch auf den Geschmack eines Robi 

Wollte am Anfang auch keinen und jetzt würde ich den nicht mehr hergeben.
Tannenzapfen liegen bei uns als auch mal ein paar rum vom Nachbarn.
Damit kommt der zurecht.
Sicher es ist nicht gerade gut für die Messer (aber das ist bei einem normalen Mäher ja auch so).
Kann meine Messer 4X drehen und ob ich die jetzt alle 2 oder 3 Wochen drehe macht auch nichts.
Ist einfach schön im Stuhl zu sitzen auf seinen Teich zu schauen ein Bierchen dabei trinken und der Robi schafft.
Aber Achtung ein Nachteil hat der Robi:
Als ich noch mit dem Elektromäher unterwegs war hab ich beim mähen 1 Bier gebraucht.
Jetzt wo ich zuschaue sind es ein paar mehr.


----------

